# Anwendungsfallbeschreibung



## Guest (14. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen was in einer diplomarbeit besser ist, anwendungsfallbeschreibungen oder anwendungsfalldiagramme. 
Bin nämlich ins grübeln gekommen, als in einigen büchern stand die beschreibungen wären unerlässlich, hätte sonst das diagramm gemacht und daunter oder darüber etwas erläuternden text geschrieben.

allerdings ist ja der vorteil der beschreibung das man alternativen besser aufzeigen kann.

Was denkt ihr denn so.


----------



## SnooP (14. Jun 2007)

Musst du denn nen richtiges Pflichtenheft machen? Wenn ja, dann muss ja jede Anforderung durchgeplant und auch konkret sein, Use-Case-Diagramme machen dann also durchaus Sinn - aber auch nicht immer  ... also ich würde Diagramme nur malen, wenn sie auch irgendeine Aussage unterstützend beschreiben... nur damit man Seiten schindet, ist's natürlich Banane!


----------



## WeirdAl (14. Jun 2007)

Hi,
bei Diplomarbeiten gilt: Frag deinen dich betreuenden Prof was er genau haben will . 
Bei nicht komplexen Anwendungsfällen würde ich diese als Diagramms darstellen, da Bilder mehr sagen als 1024 Worte. Wenn  Du jedoch zB viele einzelne Teilschritte in deinen Anwendungsfällen hast, würde ich doch eher auf Beschreibungen zurückgreifen.

Aber wie gesagt, frag als erstes deinen Prof was er haben will.

Cu
Alex


----------



## Guest (14. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

in der diplomarbeit geht es um reengineering eines programmes, und für die istanalyse wollte ich halt die derzeitigen anwendungsfälle darstellen um zu zeigen was die software leistet und leisten muss


----------

